
Dark Energy May Be Incompatible with String Theory - _Microft
https://www.quantamagazine.org/dark-energy-may-be-incompatible-with-string-theory-20180809/
======
olliej
Has string theory made any testable predictions yet? They’ve had 20-30 years
and it seems with every generation of particle accelerator they simply discard
the current version of the theory and make the strings/membranes/whatever
smaller and/or occupy yet more dimensions to justify them to still not be
testable.

Is it really worth articles saying “string theory may not be compatible with
X”, when it could just be “unproven/unprovable hypothesis doesn’t work with
new data”

------
noetic_techy
string theory hasn't bore any fruit and is likely wrong. I will even go out on
a limb and say dark energy is likely not actually energy but an unexplained
gravitational phenomena.

~~~
jrhurst
Dark Energy is a misleading name I think. But the intent is literally what you
described. Unexplained Phenomena which is acting like energy.

